# TFO Flyrods - BVK, TiCrX, Clouser, Professional or Signature series II



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm looking to add a 5wt fly rod to my mix, for fishing texas hill country rivers and general freshwater - tired of pulling in fish with my 8wt like a broom stick, lol. 

I have a TiCrX 8 wt that has been awesome. I've casted a buddy's BVK 8wt that was incredible. I'm curious to know if anyone else has experience with the other models I have listed. 

If so, could you list the pros/cons you feel about the rod? I'm thinking to get a 5wt and then upline it to a 6wt for added punch. Thanks!!


----------



## squid013 (Jan 8, 2016)

Personally I am partial to the clause and the proii. I thought the ticrx was like a broom stick in terms of feel. I would also suggest the bvk and especially the axiom. 

I think the days of uplining are long gone. Rods tend to not react as well due to the modern constructing technology. They are very scientifically designed and putting more heavy line on them tends to make them mushy. If you want more punch close up use a line like a redfish series with tons of weight stated on the head of the line, if you want more distance then get a line that spreads out the weight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ this


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

If you had to pick BVK or finding a discontinued Axiom, which would you go with? I've seen both on Ebay, so i'm curious which would be better


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

One thing to consider about adding any rod is what flies you are going to primarily throw with said rod. You mentioned bass in hill country rivers and that could mean fairly large bass streamers and poppers. Maybe a 6wt. rod would be a little better chunking big flies than a 5wt? A six weight still isn't a broom stick and is nice step down from the 8weight you have.

I'm with Tim Rajeff's preference who recently stated he fishes fiberglass 75% of the time over graphite rods. There are a variety of reasons to choose a fiberglass rod. If you want to stay with TFO and would ever consider trying a fiberglass rod, I think TFO has one in their line up now.






I had the Axiom and BVK both as 8wts, I gave the Axiom away. The axiom just wasn't good for me on how and where I fished. I occasionally use the 9' 8wt BVK when wading the bay or surf.

It's hard to suggest a rod for someone else because there are so many ideas about what a good way to fly fish. Streamers, poppers, drys, nymphs, euro nymphing, nymphs with strike indicators, giant articulated streamers. Do you mend, aerial mend, roll cast, etc.


----------



## squid013 (Jan 8, 2016)

For me it is could find the axiom I would jump all over it. I personally like the really fast rods, but I'm spoiled on sage rods 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

*Fresh water fly rod*

Now that I live in the hill country (Llano) and fish the rivers and lakes around here I would say a 5wt is plenty of rod. If you are stuck on TFO rods, might I suggest the Mangrove. it is a little softer than the BVK which gives you more feel. Remember that on rivers and lakes you don't need to cast as far, 30' is more common than 60'. And a softer rod makes these cast easier. If you want to have a lot of fun with smaller fish get a Glass rod. They are great for the river. The Fenwick S glass is a really nice soft rod.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Fiberglass is really nice. There are advantages to using glass. The 7'6" 5/6 weight Cabelas CGR is a nice rod. I've put a few slot redfish on mine and it's handled those fine. It's got enough uumph to cast some redfish and bass sized flies, but it's not a broom stick.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

If I could only own one rod, it would be the TFO TiCrx in a 7 wt. 

Not being afflicted with roditest is a blessing that enables one to enjoy fishing more and shopping less.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I have an old Sage RPL 8wt I am going to redo the guides on due to corrosion but the action is about like a fiberglass rod. Way more laid back to cast than the newer stiff stuff. I also like the TFO Mangrove rods in a 5wt, not quite as stiff as a BVK or a TiCRX. I think you should still be able to throw a fairly large streamer but I really like it for a closer accurate cast.


----------



## Jay512 (Oct 17, 2005)

If you are looking for hill country fishing I think the TiCrx is too fast. If you are looking at TFO, maybe the professional or signature. I don't think you need a very fast rod for panfish and small bass.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Skiffstiff*



TXyakker said:


> I'm looking to add a 5wt fly rod to my mix, for fishing texas hill country rivers and general freshwater - tired of pulling in fish with my 8wt like a broom stick, lol.
> 
> I have a TiCrX 8 wt that has been awesome. I've casted a buddy's BVK 8wt that was incredible. I'm curious to know if anyone else has experience with the other models I have listed.
> 
> If so, could you list the pros/cons you feel about the rod? I'm thinking to get a 5wt and then upline it to a 6wt for added punch. Thanks!!


Let me just say this from personal experience.
Cast them all,then buy the one that fits your stroke the best !
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I agree with Skiffstiff Go out and try several and pick the one that feels right for you. But don't just try them for distance, try to make a 30'cast and see if you can get the line to turnover. I used to have a Sage TCX rod that was very fast, you could throw 100' of line with no problem but when I went to cast 30' the line would just collapse on me. There wasn't enough line to load the rod properly. In fresh water you are going to make a lot more 30' cast than100' cast. Have fun finding a new rod, and if it doesn't work out just remember you can't have too many rods.


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't disagree with the recommendations to get out there and cast them all, haha! Tough thing is, San Antonio doesn't have a lot of fly shops, so the available stock is limited on what I have access to. I went ahead and found one, and I'll give it a try for a while. If I like it, great! If not, then I can either sell or just get another!  Thanks for all the input guys, I definitely appreciate it and learned some things as well


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

If you are like many of us you will end up with several or more rods. There is always more water or fish that demand a new setup.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Look at LL Bean Streamlight Ultra. Softer and slower. I don't have a clue who makes them. China.


----------

